# Aldabra Pen Progress!



## muddoc (Jan 24, 2011)

I know I don't come on often, but I did write about building a bigger pen for our Aldabras that I hoped would be ready by Spring. I have been working on it for 2 weekends now, and here are the progress photos. 

The pen will be 16 feet x 16 feet. It will have 2 foot of chainlink fence around the top, hence the poles. This small corner of the eventual total pen (somwhere around 80' x 80') will also be covered on top with 4 8' x 8' chainlink panels, to keep out any unwanted critters. Next weekend, we will be trenching the draining for the pond that we will be building in this enclosure. After the drainage is installed, we will then continue on the walls. Prior to finishing the last wall, we will bring in the tiller and till the entire area, to seed the whole yard. Once the walls are done, we will be trenching to run plumbing and electrical from the barn to the enclosures. Once the electrical and water are there, we will build the pond and then put up the chainlink. I have some ideas for an enclosed house in this pen, but I am not sure which way I will go yet.

I will post updated pics as we make progress. 

p.s. In the background of the second picture is a Silver Stripe clumping Bamboo that will be inside of the larger enclosure. It is going to take about 5 years to really get into it's prime, but as a mature clump, it will be about 7-10 feet around at the base, and about 20 feet high. This should provide plenty of shade for the guys when they get older. Due to the amount of time required to grow it, I wanted to get it in the ground last fall, so that it can have a head start.

I hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice job, Tim.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 24, 2011)

Gonna be a monster! Nice!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome, you have some beautiful land!!!


----------



## Isa (Jan 25, 2011)

Niceee, the enclosure is going to be huge  I agree with Mary Anne, You have a beautiful piece of land!


----------



## muddoc (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I will post some more pics as we do more work.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey, my post disappeared 
Can't wait to see the progress!!


----------



## muddoc (Mar 18, 2011)

I know it took a while, but here are some progress pics. Sometimes the progress doesn't really look like alot, but we have done a fair bit since the last pics. Also, I have had two snake shows to do, and some other home projects as well as work getting in the way of progress. Enough yakking, here are the pics.

First up is a shot of the pen right after I got done tilling up the ground. This was earlier today. I tilled the whole pen, then removed all of the grass and weeds and laid down 600 pounds of top soil. I then hand broadcast 2 lbs of a seed blend I put together at the feed store. The whole pen is seeded with Crimson Clover, Bermuda grass and broad leafed mustard. After those start to grow in nicely, and get a good foot hold, I am going to broadcast some wild bird seed. The large pipe in the middle of the pen is going to be the drain at the bottom of the pond (that will get built a bit later). In the background you can see the trench that we dug in the ground (with a trencher of course) to get water from the barn to the new pen). I already had one leak in the line, and have since got it all fixed.





Next up is a shot from the other side. Here you can see the trench that we dug the other direction that contains the drain line for the pond in the pen. You will also see another pipe sticking up, and this is the one for the larger pen that will get completed over the next 3-5 years, but I wanted to go ahead and put it in now. If you look really close, you can see a third upright pipe. This is the end of the drain, and I still have to connect the slotted pipe that will allow the water to leach into the soil. Also visible is the water spigot. I still need to attach it to the wall for security, but I needed the water to be able to water the newly seeded pen. Hopefully the rest of the walls will be completed by mid April.






Lastly, what would a picture post be without some tort pics. Although the guys have been getting to go outside during the day, it is stillg getting too cold at night for them to be outside. Here is a pic of them right after eating in their inside enclosure. Pong decided he needed to push Ping out of the way and eat from in the bowl. I really am liking these guys more and more as time goes on, and I think I am going to get one more of these guys this coming year. I hope you enjoy the pics. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh man, Tim. Your cinder blocks are very pleasing to my symmetry sensibilities. What a beautiful job!


----------



## Angi (Mar 18, 2011)

Well I am really jelouse. I have been working on a cinder block wall and it is not straight and now I am running into tree roots. I need it done soon. It is beautiful in the picture in my head but looks like crap in my yard. Your wall is really beautiful!


----------



## Missy (Mar 19, 2011)

That looks great. I really want to see how you put the top on. I have been trying to figure out how to do that for the bigger pen I am building this spring. Keep the pics coming 



Angi said:


> Well I am really jelouse. I have been working on a cinder block wall and it is not straight and now I am running into tree roots. I need it done soon. It is beautiful in the picture in my head but looks like crap in my yard. Your wall is really beautiful!



I think your pen looks great Angi.

Did you pour a concrete footer for the block or are the block on the ground? I am thinking of pouring a footer but I have Sulcata and they do love to dig.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 20, 2011)

Top notch sir.


----------



## Tom (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice. Great example for us to follow.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice, you are going the extrea distance and spending the extrea money!
Payoff is gunna be nice for the both of you


----------



## muddoc (Apr 19, 2011)

It has been right at amonth since my last update. The ground cover has been growing for a month, and I have let Ping and Pong run around in the new enclosure for a few hours now and then to see what they think and to "mow control" some of the plants that are going nuts. I still have a little bit of cement to pour before I can put up the chainlink, but that should be coming soon. Also, you can see that Before I finished the back wall, I decided that I didn't want to take over space in the pen for a shelter, so I put it on the outside of the 16' x 16' pen. There is a 16" x 16" doorway that Pong is standing in. Once the cement is poured in that wall, I will then build a structure to sit on top of the cinder blocks that is approximately 2' tall, and this will give me about 4.5' of height in the shelter (thus allowing adequate height to hang heat lamps for the winter months. The cement pond should be constructed this weekend, so maybe some more pics this weekend or early next week). I should be broadcasting some wild bird seed this week as well, for a bit more variety of food choice, and I willl be thinking about the plants that we want to plant throughout the enclosure. With that said, I am definitely welcome to some suggestions on what others would think would make for some good plants that are relatively hardy to 25 degree winters (normally above freeaing at about 40 degrees).

I hope you are enjoying watching our progress as much as we are.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks outstanding, all that fresh vegitation is great!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 19, 2011)

The progress looks good, can wait to see it when it's completed..


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 19, 2011)

I enjoy so much watching not only how others make their enclosures, but seeing it evolving. Thank you for showing it to us at all the stages! 

It looks like to get into the enclosure, you have to climb over the blocks, is that correct or is the gate area just not showing? I hope your also keeping track of cost on this, as I am really curious.


----------



## muddoc (Apr 19, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> I enjoy so much watching not only how others make their enclosures, but seeing it evolving. Thank you for showing it to us at all the stages!
> 
> It looks like to get into the enclosure, you have to climb over the blocks, is that correct or is the gate area just not showing? I hope your also keeping track of cost on this, as I am really curious.



There is no gate. Torts can only go in or out by lifting. This pen was never intended for torst over about 50 pounds. However, the eventual larger pen is not going to have a gate either (somewhat of a theft deterent). With that said, the gate of my pick-up truck will drop down on top of the wall, and a ramp will be on the inside of the enclosure, to guide torts out of the pen in the event that they need to travel for any reason.

I have had some local friends ask about cost as well. While I have not been keeping a running tally, I do have all of the numbers, and could put them together. I will say that at this point, including equipment rentals and everything spent to get to this point, I am in for about $1,194, and the rubber paint I bought for the pond (already paid for but not included in the listed total) was $165 including shipping. It has not been cheap, but as others have mentioned, I am hoping that it will be permanent and be very easy to maintain .


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 19, 2011)

muddoc said:


> There is no gate. Torts can only go in or out by lifting. This pen was never intended for torst over about 50 pounds. However, the eventual larger pen is not going to have a gate either (somewhat of a theft deterent). With that said, the gate of my pick-up truck will drop down on top of the wall, and a ramp will be on the inside of the enclosure, to guide torts out of the pen in the event that they need to travel for any reason.
> 
> I have had some local friends ask about cost as well. While I have not been keeping a running tally, I do have all of the numbers, and could put them together. I will say that at this point, including equipment rentals and everything spent to get to this point, I am in for about $1,194, and the rubber paint I bought for the pond (already paid for but not included in the listed total) was $165 including shipping. It has not been cheap, but as others have mentioned, I am hoping that it will be permanent and be very easy to maintain .



I had asked about the gate thinking more in terms of daily maintenance.

I think it is important, where possible, for folks to tell how much roughly their enclosures cost to build, because new folks often just think they can throw something together for little or no money, which usually is not the case. A really good and secure enclosure is a big investment in time and money. How much time do you think you have in it so far?


----------



## muddoc (Apr 19, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> How much time do you think you have in it so far?[/color]



Probably close to 20 hours,with I would bet about 10-12 more before this part is fully functional.

Very good point on the time and money. Make sure you know what you are getting into before you dive. I willhave more money invested in tort pens, enclosure and equipment than I do in tortoises by the time it is done.


----------



## murdocjunior (Apr 21, 2011)

muddoc said:


> It has been right at amonth since my last update. The ground cover has been growing for a month, and I have let Ping and Pong run around in the new enclosure for a few hours now and then to see what they think and to "mow control" some of the plants that are going nuts. I still have a little bit of cement to pour before I can put up the chainlink, but that should be coming soon. Also, you can see that Before I finished the back wall, I decided that I didn't want to take over space in the pen for a shelter, so I put it on the outside of the 16' x 16' pen. There is a 16" x 16" doorway that Pong is standing in. Once the cement is poured in that wall, I will then build a structure to sit on top of the cinder blocks that is approximately 2' tall, and this will give me about 4.5' of height in the shelter (thus allowing adequate height to hang heat lamps for the winter months. The cement pond should be constructed this weekend, so maybe some more pics this weekend or early next week). I should be broadcasting some wild bird seed this week as well, for a bit more variety of food choice, and I willl be thinking about the plants that we want to plant throughout the enclosure. With that said, I am definitely welcome to some suggestions on what others would think would make for some good plants that are relatively hardy to 25 degree winters (normally above freeaing at about 40 degrees).
> 
> I hope you are enjoying watching our progress as much as we are.



I think thats outstanding! Is taht ground cover in the inside or is the ground cover the taller grass on the right side of the inclosure? Thanks


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow that truely is beautiful - Look at all that lush vegitation! 

Are you going to add anything else too it... like rocks or other opsticles like driftwood? Do Aldabras when they are younger enjoy climbing or exploring like some of the smaller tortoises do?


----------



## muddoc (Apr 26, 2011)

Murdoc,
I am not exactly sure what you are asking, but the ground cover is all of the stuff growing in the pen. The taller stuff on the right is some of the Broad-leafed mustard that grew better than the rest.

SnakeyeZ,
We are going to add some more stuff to it, and the updates below show some of it. As many other enclosures work, this one will be a "living" project. I am sure things will change as new ideas come about, and as the torts decide to rearrange, or decide they don't like something there.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 26, 2011)

Cool, can't wait to see it.

How long do you think you have till you have to expand it?


----------



## muddoc (Apr 27, 2011)

Well,
I typed up the entire update last night, and apparently I forgot to hit the post button, even after I previewed it like 4 times for correctness. Let me try this again,

This first shot is of one wall of the new fencing. I intended on getting more chainlink up, but the pond took way longer than I budgeted time wise this weekend. I will get more chainlink up this week and weekend. (more updated shots next week).





This shot is off Ping eating on the new Hybiscus plant. She discovered it the day we put it in the pen, and she runs straight to it when I put her in the pen. Pong either hasn't found it yet, or is not impressed, because I have not seen him near it yet. I do plan to put about 5-7 more plants in the pen, but I am trying to cross reference the safe plant list with stuff I like that is tolerant to USDA zone 8 winters. I don't mind replanting some stuff every year, but I don't want a handfull of plants that will come back every year.





This is a shot of the new pond.





This is a closer up shot of the new pond.





This was my attempt at getting a good birds eye view of the entire pen right now. I was standing on the front wall, and held the camera above my head.





This last shot is of Pong in the pond area. I was trying to give a size reference for the pond. It covers an area of about 6' x 6'. It is 4" deep at the deepest point, which is too deep for my guys right now, but I will just not fill it all the way up. The pond was designed with the torts being able to utilize the pond for about another 3-5 years, so I needed a bit of room to grow so to speak. 





The pond was emptied, as I need to let it dry real good, since I am putting on the pond coating this weekend. It is essentially rubber that you paint on and it dries into something similar to EPDM. I will let you guys know how it works when I get it painted on. Also, if anyone has any ideas for a few more plants that will winter well, please let me know.

I hope everyone has enjoyed watching the progress, as I know the torts are enjoying it. My back is not enjoying it at the moment, but I know it is very nice to sit on the wall and watch the torts enjoy their new pen. Hopefuly they will be able to live in here permenantly in the next 2-4 weeks. Only a little more work to be done.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, the pond is amazing, the whole enclosure is great. What will you do with the pond when they outgrow it?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 27, 2011)

Just outstanding! Can I hire you to make me a pond like that, only way bigger? LOL....You do great work for sure!

Just outstanding! Can I hire you to make me a pond like that, only way bigger? LOL....You do great work for sure!


----------



## muddoc (Apr 27, 2011)

jeffbens0n said:


> Wow, the pond is amazing, the whole enclosure is great. What will you do with the pond when they outgrow it?


Jeff,
This pen is actually going to be a small corner of there eventual pen. My plan is to get this one done, and then I will start building the big pen (hopefully somewhere around 80' x 80' or so). I am hoping that I can get the big pen completed in the next 3-5 years, which is when I expect them to outgrow this pen. This pen will probably be turned into a Red Foot pen at that time. The big pen will probably have about a 12' diameter pond in it.


ALDABRAMAN said:


> Just outstanding! Can I hire you to make me a pond like that, only way bigger? LOL....You do great work for sure!
> 
> Just outstanding! Can I hire you to make me a pond like that, only way bigger? LOL....You do great work for sure!





Thanks for the complement Greg. Unfortunately I am not for hire, only because I barely have time to build my own. Believe me, I would love to come build you a pond in trade for a baby Aldabra. LOL.


----------



## coreyc (Apr 27, 2011)

Outstanding great job cant wait to see when your done


----------



## muddoc (May 3, 2011)

Here is the next installment in updates. The pond is now coated with the liner, which I really like, but I learned a few things about how to apply it next time I use it. The pond has water in it, and I added to Crotons to the enclosure. The torts spent their first night in it on Monday evening, and I didn't have any issues. The third side of chainlink is up, leaving the last side and the gate. I will be doing more landscaping soon, as well as finishing the house and last fence. More updates coming in a couple weeks.

Enjoy,


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 3, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## lynnedit (May 3, 2011)

Your enclosure is so well thought out! Lucky torts.


----------



## muddoc (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Greg and Lynn. However, Lynn, I wish I could say it was thought out well, but actually, I have been kind of winging it. I had a very rough idea in my head when it started, but it has been a "fly by the seat" kind of project, which is fairly rare for me. There are still a few things to do, and I am sure it will change some more between now and then.


----------



## -EJ (May 4, 2011)

Man... I hate to say this but that pen is going to work for about 5 years or less with the care you are giving them. That is a fantastic design but I think you should have thought bigger all around. What I thought was really interesting was the pouring of the concrete in the blocks. I don't think this is a good idea for the house because air is a better insulator than concrete... just an opinion.

Still... that is a fantastic setup.


----------



## muddoc (May 4, 2011)

Ed,
Thanks for the response. Believe it or not, I thought about the concrete in the house after I poured it. I think I was just in such the habit of filling them that I didn't stop to think. However, I think that it is a thick enough wall, that it will work pretty well, especially since I plan on having 2 lamps hanging and pig pads covering at least 1/2 to 2/3 of the ground. I am sure I will need to tweak some of the heating once winter gets here, but I will make it work. 

p.s. I am going to be stuccoing the inside of the house part, to minimize drafts entering through the cracks between bricks.

p.s.s. I think I will actually have the bigger pen built within three years, so they can grow fast if they want, not too mention, I am getting addicted to these tortoises, and I think I might convert this pen into a Red Foot pen when the Aldabs move out, so the faster I get the big pen done, the faster I can get some RF's in there.


----------



## -EJ (May 4, 2011)

It sounds like you have it very well thought out. That pen would be great for adult Redfoots.

Did I ask you where you got them from?



muddoc said:


> Ed,
> Thanks for the response. Believe it or not, I thought about the concrete in the house after I poured it. I think I was just in such the habit of filling them that I didn't stop to think. However, I think that it is a thick enough wall, that it will work pretty well, especially since I plan on having 2 lamps hanging and pig pads covering at least 1/2 to 2/3 of the ground. I am sure I will need to tweak some of the heating once winter gets here, but I will make it work.
> 
> p.s. I am going to be stuccoing the inside of the house part, to minimize drafts entering through the cracks between bricks.
> ...


----------



## muddoc (May 4, 2011)

I got them from a buddy that was importing a large shipment of Aldabras last year.


----------



## murdocjunior (May 26, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Missy (May 26, 2011)

Hope you don't mind but I want a pen just like yours. Are you putting in steps to get in and out?


----------



## DeanS (May 26, 2011)

This IS a Great design...well thought out and executed! I foresee a much larger version right next to it in a few years! Your current project will serve well as a nursery down the road to all your baby Aldabs...NICE JOB!


----------



## Starjelly (May 26, 2011)

Nice propriety.


----------



## exoticsdr (May 26, 2011)

-EJ said:


> Man... I hate to say this but that pen is going to work for about 5 years or less with the care you are giving them. That is a fantastic design but I think you should have thought bigger all around. What I thought was really interesting was the pouring of the concrete in the blocks. I don't think this is a good idea for the house because air is a better insulator than concrete... just an opinion.
> 
> Still... that is a fantastic setup.



Ed, nice to see you here! As for the concrete in the blocks, it will probably not be an issue here this far south as it rarely gets cold enough to chill all the way through, especially if heated inside, but you are definitely correct, the air is a better insulator...but in hurricane territory, the concrete might prove useful...smile.
Doc


----------



## muddoc (May 28, 2011)

murdocjunior said:


> Any updates?


I posted the latest updates in a new thread. Below.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Aldabra-Pen-latest-Update?pid=256642#pid256642



Missy said:


> Hope you don't mind but I want a pen just like yours. Are you putting in steps to get in and out?


I am not putting any steps, as these guys will be moving into a bigger Pen before they get too big to lift out of this one. I don't mind that you wnat one just like this, as that is very flattering.


DeanS said:


> This IS a Great design...well thought out and executed! I foresee a much larger version right next to it in a few years! Your current project will serve well as a nursery down the road to all your baby Aldabs...NICE JOB!


Thanks Dean. Actually, if you look close at some of the other pics, you can see where the cinder block walls extend past this one. Those are for the bigger pen. I will start more work on extending the walls later this winter. I figure I have between 3 and 5 years to finish the big one, before the torts are too big to use this one.


----------

